# Special treat



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Here you can preview Joyce Didonato's new CD called Diva/Divo in it's entirety. This is a really great oppurtunity to hear fre music(until Jan. 25th when the CD comes out.)

http://www.npr.org/2011/01/17/132908108/first-listen-joyce-didonato-diva-divo


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the link! Some real gems in there


----------

